# Rectal bleeding in ferrets



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of any ferret diseases/infections that can lead to rectal bleeding? 
Yesterday we noticed Loki (3 year old fixed hob) was bleeding from his rectum,We rushed him to the vets who put him on I.V fluids and antibiotics. he seemed to be picking up a bit today when we went to the vets to see him but is still bleeding and the vets don't know why! 

Today when we came back from the vets his brother/cage mate was bleeding too!! He seemed fine before we left so this has come on in the space of 4 hours.
Wife is waiting at the vets now.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Any news?

Just a thought but did they have raw rabbit the day before, is it fresh red blood or only when they poop?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Just called the vets he has given Loki something to stop him bleeding and it is working they think (have seen some normal poos) 
Still have no idea what is causing it :2wallbang:
It's just when they poo,Have had no fresh meat for about 6 days,they are never really interested in it :whip: 
Only fed on a mix of james wellbeloved and beaphar Xtra vital 
*
*


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Could it be possibly that they have had small shards of bone in their intestines that has taken a while to get through?

Also having fed them dried it could be that they are not getting enough moisture and that can also cause intestinal bleeding.

I have a jill here who sometimes has a little rectal bleeding but the vet has said it's not a problem for her unless it lasts for a few days, which it doesnt', my lot are fed domestic rat every two days though, so get a lot of bone in their diet along with Alpha ferret complete.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

A possible strain tear then maybe as Dawn suggested is there any prolapse? Maybe try to introduce something with plenty of moisture to their diet even a little lacto free milk or egg if they won't eat raw.

Could also be a a gut infection or bacteria with both ferrets having symptoms at the same time, on a lighter note it is good that its only happening when they poo if it was constant it would be trouble.

Keep us posted I have fingers crossed for the little guys.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

There is no prolapse and i find it hard to believe it could be food related as they have been on the same diet for most of there lives :S 

Receptionist at the vets has said both have stopped bleeding now and are pooing normally :2thumb:

Don't know what the vet has given them yet as he was busy but i'm guessing antibiotics worked so it was obviously an infection of some sort,
Will know more when we go and see them later.

Adding anything to there food is kind of hit and miss as they haven't liked fresh meat of any kind since we got them :bash:
But will lap at an egg so i'll try and give them eggs more often.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

To update both boys are home now :2thumb: 
Zantac syrup stopped the bleeding and both are still a bit dopey but are on a course of Baytril so hopefully they will pick up soon.


----------

